

Review my startup: ironlogin.com - dugmartin

Site: http://www.ironlogin.com<p>Hey folks,<p>I've just released IronLogin Lite. It's a free introductory product that replaces browser password popups with skinable in-page login dialogs.  Once the user is logged in each page contains a skinable bar at the top with a custom message, the user's name and a logout link.<p>The Lite version is free and the Pro version which is in development will be for sale.  The Lite version works for 1 site with 1 password file (same format as the htpasswd file).  Pro will work for multiple sites via a single admin with its own custom database, your database, LDAP, AD, or Radius backend and allow you to specify fine grained access control by url, mimetype, extension, etc.<p>The main use case for IronLogin is to secure existing applications that don't offer the access control that you need and to provide a single signon interface for multiple apps in an Intranet.<p>Let me know what you think.  Thanks.
======
slater
The first thing that came to mind is that it's waaaaay too wordy for the front
page of a product you're trying to sell.

"Automatically adds authentication bar with username and logout link to all
protected html pages"

Could be changed to:

"Adds login bar to all of your website's pages"

(It's implied that since this is helping me do something, it'd better be doing
this automatically.)

The three lines about API, SOAP & REST could be summarized in one line:

"Multiple interfaces & authentication methods (API, SOAP, REST)"

etc.

Plus, I'm not sure whether you want to announce stuff still in development,
cf. Osbourne Effect: <http://is.gd/2Q0x9> .

I'd remove the "Lite", call that your base version, and when you're ready,
announce the Pro EnterPrise Solution Version ;)

------
dugmartin
Here is the url since I forgot the main text doesn't link:

<http://www.ironlogin.com/>

